# Making Swiss Cheese



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I've made swiss twice before, but it was during the summer months when it was warmer than it is now. There is one step in the cheesemaking process that calls for placing the cheese in a warm, humid room (between 68 and 74 degrees) for 2-3 weeks.

Well, it's winter now, the heat is on and we don't keep our house heated to the needed temperature, so I'm wondering what you all think of my using a bread proofer to create the right environment for that part of the cheese process. The lowest temperature I can set the proofer at is 70 degrees.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds good, you might want to test it out before you make the cheese, and monitor the temperature to make sure it's reliably 70F.

Once you put the cheese in, you might need to add a (clean, sterile) sponge with water or at least a wet paper towel to keep your humidity up.

Let us know how it goes!  I've never been brave enough to make Swiss yet!


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Good point on verifying the temps in the proofer.

I have a 50% success rate with the Swiss, I'll report back on how this one turns out.


----------

